# Opinions On These Boots??? [RIDE Pulse Boa]



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying these
Snowboard - Boots - Men - Ride Men's Pulse Boa 08 -SportChek.ca










What do you guys think? And what are your opinions on the boa system? These within my budget at $129 CAD.

I'm not looking for anything crazy as I just like to freeride. This will be my second season snowboarding and I desperately need a boot upgrade ASAP.


thanks for the replies.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you gotta go try em on, boots arent a universal fit...i stick with shoe companies for my boots, not snowboard companies. they look real cheap, i would definetly look at some dc phases before those.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

okay guys... i ended up getting some boots. i tried everything in the store that was $150 and cheaper (my budget). you namebrand whores are going to laugh but i walked away with a pair of Lamar Force's for less than $100 taxes in. They were the best fitting and most comfortable boot that i tried on (i tried like 6 or 7 pairs). Sure i could've spent $300 on a pair of boots but i can't justify spending that much when I just freeride and do nothing too serious. i guess i just got lucky that one of the cheaper boots came out on top for me.


----------

